# Turnips at 557 (Closed)



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

Store is pretty much smack in the middle of the island. Usual rules apply, please don't trample flowers, etc. etc.

Tips are certainly welcome, but not necessary.

I apologize for any disconnects, If you're in queue and it drops, just pm me.





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




Please make sure you leave queue when you've left. You're welcome to come back, but please let it cycle between. I'm clearing it out too, if someone sits there too long, but it's faster if you do it yourself!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 15, 2020)

Where are you so I can leave a tip?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm chilling by the gate of the airport, and thank you!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 15, 2020)

I've joined the queue ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Hello there. It looks like the Dodo code given is not working. Has it changed recently?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

We've had the first crash. Resetting it now, message me if you were in queue


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Apr 15, 2020)

Joined the queue!! Thank you so much!


----------



## deimxs (Apr 15, 2020)

Probably gunna do a few visits so I'll leave a good tip


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh, thank you! I do appreciate it!


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you very much! very good system and loved the custom designs! I was Han btw


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

Rockinpixie said:


> Thank you very much! very good system and loved the custom designs! I was Han btw


I'd love to take credit for the designs, but they are ALL thanks to the internet


----------



## Enkou (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you very much! This was my first ever Turnip sale so I am very grateful to you. You just helped me pay off my bridges <3


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

Enkou said:


> Thank you very much! This was my first ever Turnip sale so I am very grateful to you. You just helped me pay off my bridges <3



Glad to be of help! Bridges make life so much happier in this game!


----------



## kaihkc77 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi I just joined the queue


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

And there's crash 2. Resetting again. Message me if you were here and need the new code!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

It crashed one more time, I was going to close anyway. If you were in queue, pm me for the new code, I'm going to let you 4 in, then close for a bit!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 15, 2020)

Okay, open again, probably for about an hour. New link in first post, have fun!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks all! I'm going to close up. If you see this and still want to come, shops open for about 40 minutes, just PM me


----------

